# De-laminating floor, how easy is it to repair ??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a small section of floor directly in front of the sink and cooker that is soggy (its not soft and spongy, it just moves a bit when you push on it with your heel) and is plainly de-laminating (NOT a damp issue, its as dry as a witch's ***) plus the location is in the middle of the vehicle and well forward of the spray area from the rear wheels, no sink drains or anything nearby etc etc

So the question is how easy is this to deal with myself? or is it one of those jobs where its best left to the experts?

I like to think of myself as pretty handy and I am certainly no idiot when it comes to DIY etc. Has anyone carried out their own repair? If so could you advise me how you went about it. Its only a small area probably 250 x 250mm max. I have no doubt its because this is the exact spot where Mrs Plodd stands to prepare our meals/use the cooker/sink etc so it gets a lot of loading over a small area an No I am NOT suggesting Mrs Plodd has any sort weight "issues" 'cos she hasnt, (I will admit that I am under-tall for my weight though)

I am aware that its possible to inject a resin into the plywood to "fix" it. Is there a special resin? How many holes do I need to drill? what size/how far apart and how deep etc?? Access is no problem at all, I have taken up the floor covering (just to satisfy myself its not damp related) and I can also get at the offending spot from underneath without a problem.

Many thanks in advance 'cos I just KNOW someone will be along in a minute to pass on their experience and knowledge.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

try here
http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/delamination.htm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have read posts in the past (and I think it was Autotrails) where some areas of the floor were badly supported and an extra metal strip was added underneath. Check that out first, it will probably be easier to remedy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers Geordie !!!

Thats a VERY comprehensive explanation and it certainly doesnt look to be a too difficult a job.

Next stop Ebay for the "right stuff"


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try the glue people for a two part delam kit.
kev


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

747

Not quite sure what you mean?? 

Are you suggesting that I add a metal strip?? I appreciate will give a bit of extra support (which certainly would'nt be a bad idea and one I will certainly look at incorporating) but it certainly wont cure the current de-lamination problem that I have.

The link that Geordie has provided goes to really well written article that explains the repair process very simply so even I can understand it and I would recommend everyone reads it for future reference. I have already printed it off to file away !!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I do have 2 of those "weak" spots on my Rimors floor as well.
I have decided to ignore that , after clarifying , that it`s not a 
damage/calamity caused by water  

regards
Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> 747
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean??
> 
> ...


Pinpoint the area underneath the van and see if it is well supported. An extra bracing may be all that is needed.

I remember reading about one owner with the same problem and when it was investigated, a support had never been fitted in the factory.

You would need to check it out as fixing the problem today will not stop it happening again.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jan

I did think of just ignoring the problem like yourself. However I reasoned that it was never going to get better on its own only worse as time goes on so figured the best bet was to sort it out sooner rather than later.

Thinking ahead when I eventually decide to sell/trade it in a soggy floor patch will undoubtedly either frighten a private buyer away or give grounds for a dealer to offer me less    

Has anyone on here actually repaired their floor??


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I have a small section of floor directly in front of the sink and cooker that is soggy (its not soft and spongy, it just moves a bit when you push on it with your heel) and is plainly de-laminating (NOT a damp issue, its as dry as a witch's ***) plus the location is in the middle of the vehicle and well forward of the spray area from the rear wheels, no sink drains or anything nearby etc etc
> 
> So the question is how easy is this to deal with myself? or is it one of those jobs where its best left to the experts?
> 
> ...


----------



## archie2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Repaired the floor in our chieftain two years ago. Had bought a Haynes motorcaravan manual when we bought the van and there is a a short basic section on delamination. 

The other half was constantly moaning about the creaking floor in the van and got a quote to have it repaired.( Loadsamoney).The above mentioned book then paid for itself.

We got the two pack bonding agent and syringe from the local caravan dealer and the precut dowel from screwfix. I got a felt pen
and measuring tape and marked the floor at four inch intervals while malc sorted out the depth he had to drill and taped his bit. He drilled
I vacuumed.

Then the arguements started, as they do. Should we mix the adhesive in small amounts or mix it all at once ?. Knowing I would be the one measuring and mixing ( i hate pithering about..Me mother said i was born to be a slab layer) . I was all for mixing the lot together and getting a shifty on before the stuff went off. But no, we had to do it according to instrucions and it seemed to take ages,and he was getting uptight and bored. So HE decided that when i opened the second lot of adhesive i should mix all together and we'd get a shifty on. And with him doing the syringing and me putting the dowels in and hitting them with the hammer and us both having a cloth to wipe the excess adhesive off, it was finished in no time. We did the other end of the van two weeks later (the quick way) Bit awkward because you're in a confined space and a bit messy But the money we saved paid for a week away.


----------



## archie2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Adding to my previous post. When we finished putting dowels in we covered the area in dustbinbags (they don't stick to the floor) and used
slabs and bricks with the plants out of the garden on top (in pots of course) to apply pressure untill the resin cures. Quick going over with a sander and job done.

Touch wood. We have had no problems with the floor and our van is well used. Its the canteen, nursery and general meeting place on family holidays and weekends away. 

I can assure you if we can repair a delaminated floor, anyone can.


----------

